# Goon LP by 528 Customs now available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/1/17)

We have all been waiting for it and now it's finally here.

The Goon LP is now live at Sir Vape and yes it comes with a bunch of goodies which include an Ultem Wide Bore Tip, Ultem Full Cap & yes a BF Pin as well for the squonk fans.











Get there here while stocks last:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-goon-lp-by-528-customs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

@Sir Vape any chance u can bring in some goon BF pins... *on my knees with puppy dog eyes* pretty please


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Sir Vape any chance u can bring in some goon BF pins... *on my knees with puppy dog eyes* pretty please



Will get some on our next order with 528. The LP does have a BF pin with it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Will get some on our next order with 528. The LP does have a BF pin with it.



thx @Sir Vape maybe when im braver and hear some comments this side of the world i will get it...


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/1/17)

Got to resist!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Got to resist!!!!!


Why? I heard that only the coolest people were buying Goon LPs?

You know you're going to buy one anyway, why not get it now and be happy faster? You don't want to wait to hear how awesome they are and then not be able to find one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Why? I heard that only the coolest people were buying Goon LPs?
> 
> You know you're going to buy one anyway, why not get it now and be happy faster? You don't want to wait to hear how awesome they are and then not be able to find one.


@Stosta u not helping the budget planning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

